# is Robitussin a food group? is Mt. Dew?



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Howcome every October I get sick as hell? Could it be the lack of sleep? Stress? Thrown together meals? being outside in 40 mph winds at 10 at night? 
I have been coughing since October 3rd. Please shoot me. Or give me your health insurance card so I can go to the doctor. Do you get sick every October? (I swear- I don't rememeber being this sick for this long before.)
Okay- enough whining. 

I gave up Mountain Dew (aka Mommas Little Helper) in August and have switched to Naked Juice as a replacement..which, of course, it's not. I don't drink....but I think I need a bourbon. And more Robitussin.
What do you drink to get you through your 'Ween projects?? I see lots of pictures and tutorials with a beer in the background....maybe this site should be sponsored by Coors??



d5


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

I get sick every October too, but the last couple of years I've noticed it coming on and nipped it in the bud with antibiotics and that really good cough syrup that only the Dr can give ya'. Stuff has codeine or some such in it. You won't cough when you take it... I promise. Call the doctor's office and see if they will send some stuff out to your pharmacy. If that doesn't work, then I suggest Theraflu. If that doesn't work, then I suggest beer times 10. You may not get well, but you won't care so much anymore.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Night Owl said:


> I get sick every October too, but the last couple of years I've noticed it coming on and nipped it in the bud with antibiotics and that really good cough syrup that only the Dr can give ya'. Stuff has codeine or some such in it. You won't cough when you take it... I promise. Call the doctor's office and see if they will send some stuff out to your pharmacy. If that doesn't work, then I suggest Theraflu. If that doesn't work, then I suggest beer times 10. You may not get well, but you won't care so much anymore.


me too. If i dont see the doctor is pneumonia by thanksgiving.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

_Is that your lung on the floor?_

I've been sick this week too


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Same here, my son and I are both sick this week. I think it could be that our immune systems are low do to not getting enough sleep because of trying to get all the last minute stuff done. Oh well, we'll feel better in a few days I'm sure, and we can rest up after the 31st!:jol:


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

oct sucks for my sinus-- some days i walk into walls with my balance all off------never mind that was the brownies


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Try Zyrtec. The swabs work the best if you can handle sticking them up your nose, otherwise the pills will do the trick. 
Saki served hot with a shot of tobasco does wonders for your sinuses.
Do your best to stay warm and dry, and maybe have a few hot toddies.
1 tbsp honey
3/4 glass tea
2 shots brandy
1 slice lemon

Good luck and get better.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

ok- Im a nurse asn there has been a terrible respiratory/bronchitis bug floating around. I caught it a few weeks ago adn was out of work for 2 weeks because I couldnt breathe. Weather changes, stress, lack of sleep and crappy food intake just amkes it worse. Now I have a sinus infection. Go figure....so a Z-pack and some phenergan/codiene cough syrup makes everthing better. Sleep and plenty of fluids make a big differnce once your sick. OUr bodies feel like crap for a reason- to tell us to slow down..hard to do this time of the year, but its the price we pay for the love of Halloween!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I've found that Sushi with a big wad of wasabi on it clears my sinuses right out. For a little while at least.


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

We encourage our actors to use "Airborne" when our season starts up. They need to build up their immunity, due to being inclose proximity of thousands of people each night.
That, and we keep a wide variety of cough drops/ throat lozenges, water, hot tea w/lemon available to them to help through the night as well. A sick monster is an unhappy monster.


----------



## Alice (Sep 26, 2008)

You could also try Emergen-C it's pretty much the same thing as Airborne but it tastes a lot better. I was feeling sick earlier this week but after taking 4 packet of of that stuff I feel better.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Man! I sure hope colds aren't contagious through online forums!! I got sick last October for about 2 months...it was completely awful!! So far so good this year (knock on wooden coffin). I hope you guys all get better for the big day!!


----------



## Head Spook (Jul 19, 2007)

I have 2 secretaries at the office that have been coughing and snotting for 2 1/2 weeks. I warned them if I got sick there would be hell to pay.

Last week Hubby starts coughing. Told him I'd have his head. Luckily, he drank enough alcohol last weekend to chase the bugger away.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I have been saying for weeks now that "I'm not sick, it is just allergys" and I am a lier!
haha I can't breath, I'm all congested, some days my head feels like a balloon. I know that the doc won't give me anything and tell me to just ride it out since I don't have a fever.
Just making lots of soups and stews. 
Hope you all feel better soon!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I usually get sick in October too. I've had a cough on and off ever since the 10th (Opening night for us.) I guess it's just a part of being a haunter!
.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's what works for me during cold season:

1) Vocal exercises (yelling at family members, co-workers, or the guy who just cut you off on the highway does not count). Since I've started doing warm up vocal exercises in the car on the way to work every morning, I rarely have throat/sinus infections. My untested theory is that the singing keeps crap moving up and out of your throat, so it doesn't have time to get settled in.

2) Garlic tea - Timing is everything on this one, because it seems to work best if you take it as soon as you feel something coming on. Slice two or three cloves of fresh garlic thinly and steep them for about 5-10 minutes in a mug of hot water, then drink it down. You can add a little cayenne pepper for an extra shot of sinus clearing. The sliced garlic is good for a couple three cups if you want to reuse it. You will, of course, reek of garlic for a while.

My husband swears by a shot of whiskey followed by a cup of hot tea (not the garlic kind)


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

Those of us "lucky" enough to live in the midwest are probably just experiencing the weather change and drop in temp. Many people are sick around me. I was sick last weekend. I took some Airborne and other stuff that I swear by. Tylenol sore throat and cough/ Cool burst/blue. Hopefully we'll all recover by next week. One week count down!


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Like all of you, in October we don't get enough sleep, we're outside in rain, wind and uber-cold temps - we eat terribly because we're too busy to actually REALLY cook, we drink, we smoke cigs and yet -the husband and I haven't been sick - but it seems everyone else around is!

I used to get sick several times a year for weeks at a time. Following this regimen, I haven't been sick but maybe once a year for a few days and barely noticed it at all! Here's what we do every single day to stave off the bugs - it works!! : 

1) Multi-vitamin x1
2) 1000mg vitamin C x1
3) potassium (cause of the drinking) x1
4) garlic x1
5) Nature's Way System Well Ultimate Immunity x3 (This is a great supplement that can be found at Whole Foods/Natural Grocer's or Vitamin Cottage - also online through the Nature's Way website. 

Also, any kind of herbal teas are always great and filled with natural antioxidants.

If you find that you've already got a cold : Add some extra Magnesium and Calcium into your daily supplements. You can also up your dosage of 'Ultimate Immunity' to 3 pills 3x a day. This will help it to clear up more quickly. 

If you have a sinus infection: Invest in a 'Neti Pot' - dissolve 1/2 teaspoon of sea salt in warm water in the pot, and it will not only clear out your sinuses immediately, but it will also help to kill the infection. Using a neti-pot can feel a little odd at first but the benefits are AMAZING.

Hope this helps!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

The last time I went to the doctor for a terrible cough, he refused to give me anything. He told me to go buy Mucinex. He said that it helps break up the gunk better than cough syrup. I found that taking Mucinex in the day and cough syrup at night tends to help.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I know a lot of VO people and actors who swear by the Neti pot... though the idea of pouring a pot of anything up my nose kinda weirds me out... it would definitely take some getting used to.

So far so good for me... but then I'm not building my own haunt. The people I'm helping out... can't say. But I'm sure it can't be good LOL they have a big haunt with a maze of rooms outside that leads into their basement and back out... and they were about 3 weeks behind this year because the husband was really sick earlier... I wish it were easier for me to help them during the week but they live all the way accross town.

Take care of yourselves peeples! It sucks trying to have fun when you're sick and feeling like hell. I hope you all feel better soon but if you don't, remember -- you really don't have to bust your ass trying to be perfect, the audience will like it anyway!


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Revenant said:


> I know a lot of VO people and actors who swear by the Neti pot... though the idea of pouring a pot of anything up my nose kinda weirds me out... it would definitely take some getting used to.


 Yes, it does take a little getting used to.

I was terrified at first because I have always had an extreme fear of drowning. I thought for sure before I tried it that that's how it would feel. I was surprised however to find that it didn't feel like that at all. It fact it felt pretty good - especially when it immediately cleared out my sinuses a relieved ALL of the pressure in my face.

Trust me, it' worth getting over the fear-factor and going for it! I swear by it now too!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Geeez, I hope all you sickies get your flu shots before you earn your own special tombstones! 

Feel better, y'all.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I already HAd the damn flu shot...and 5 days after I got it, I now have this...disease. Please shoot me. I sound like a one woman t.b. ward.


(coughcoughcough)

5


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

It's because this time of year is when viruses and germs are more rampant. They breed on days when it's warmer and slightly moist, and then seek warm homes (ie. humans) when it gets cold at night.

So then we end up passing it around and around, and the virus changes with each person it inhabits, so we can't build an immunity to it, so we just keep getting sick.

Learned this is cosmetology believe it or not---we have to talk about biology and germs for sanitation reasons.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

dynoflyer said:


> Geeez, I hope all you sickies get your flu shots before you earn your own special tombstones!
> 
> Feel better, y'all.


No flu shot for me! They make it based on 1 FORM OF VIRUS from LAST YEAR. How will that protect us from the 100s of new viruses that come into existence this year?

My parents get their flu shots every year, and are sicker than my partner and I all fall/winter (and I have an immuno-deficiency thanks to my illness), and we never get a flu shot.


----------



## meestercranky (Aug 15, 2006)

I've had a head and chest cold broken into three separate events for all of October. And it's 300 degrees and dry as hell in Los Angeles. Plus smoke and ash in the air like every October.

I like chile verde - real super hot green stuff, like they make in Santa Fe. Causes you to sweat it all out. Nothing works on a cold like good old nuclear, defcon-five level green chile.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey that beer can comment is hilarious. My entire setup was well, setup on Bud Light. As a vocalist I recommend (and yes it does take time to get used to) either 
a- teaspoon of tobasco sauce
b- shot of JD with tobasco

both clear your throat for extended times.

good luck


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I always eat a lot of cayenne and hot sauce on my food when I get a cold. Clears the sinuses out and helps me get over it faster... accelerates the metabolism sort of like an artificially induced fever, only it tastes good  .

Oh, and I spoke too soon earlier... I'm sick now. I should be at a Halloween party at Mooch's place but I'm not. I didn't want to risk passing it to anyone else... incubation times being what they are, if I gave anyone a bug tonight it would probably lay them out just in time for Halloween. Not a cool thing to do to a bunch of haunters.

Oh well... I'm catching up on a lot of sleep and working on my costume instead. Listening to plenty of Nox Arcana and Midnight Syndicate and Virgil... those help the immune system.


----------

